

Starbucks culture unravelling? - slater
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6A32P820101104

======
tgrass
Started long before 07. Customer Service as a policy disappeared when Smith
took over from Schultz in 2000. Under Schultz, baristas had a lot of power and
tools to solve customer complaints immediately and effectively. As soon as
Smith took over (within the week), the barista was officially constrained.

